# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Afvallen na afbouwen?

## menm

hallo,
ik had een berichtje geplaatst of iemand ervaring heeft met het afbouwen van depakine en daarna is afgevallen. Ik heb hier geen reactie op gehad, zijn er wel mensen die na het afbouwen van andere medicatie afgevallen zijn? Ik heb veel gezocht op google maar kan er weinig over vinden. Het is natuurlijk ook per persoon verschillend.

groeten moniek

----------


## menm

is er niemand die zich herkend aangezien weer niemand reageert....

----------


## gabry

Ja, ik heb seroxat (paroxitine) gebruikt en ben sinds het stoppen nu 10 maanden geleden 12 kilo afgevallen, het gaat wel langzaam maar het blijft nu elke maand een kilo verminderen, ik was ruim 25 kilo aangekomen.
Groet Gabry

----------


## gabry

Oh en nog iets, ik heb 10 jaar aan deze middelen gezeten en toen alles geprobeerd af te vallen, fitness diëtiste minder eten anders eten niks hielp, pas toen ik helemaal gestopt was ben ik langzaam gaan afvallen. Succes!

----------


## menm

Wat hijn voor u, dat u nu wel afvalt. Bent u nu dan ook weer op dieet of gaat het nu vanzelf?

----------


## gabry

Het gaat helemaal vanzelf, ik ben niet op dieet, ik heb niet meer beweging, en eet wat ik wil. Dus dat lijkt me duidelijk. Het ziet er naar uit dat ik weer terug kom op mijn oude gewicht, zoals het was. De natuur regelt het zelf. Liefs Gabry

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Gabry,
Fijn dat je langzaam afvalt nu je gestopt bent  :Smile: 

@ menm, 
Hopelijk als jij stopt geldt het langzaam afvallen ook voor jou!

----------

